# Gh simplexx



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Is anyone using these simplex?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

How you doing with them Paul??

Theres a simplexx from thailand going round also isnt there. Just wondered why the rubber bung doesnt move on these ones above??


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone else using, im getting good results from it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am using the ones from thialand which are very good.....there are fakes around though mate


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

I would be wary of these for a couple of reasons, 1)being the amount on the market right now 2)the boxes dont 'appear' to be identical to ones i have seen direct from pharmacy

I would put a tiny drop on a pregnancy test kit next time you jab (rules out hcg)

Not saying they are not real just Caveat emptor

Does the plastic tray have any embossing? if so what does it say exactly?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've the same as above,but the box is different to the rest I've seen,also on my cartage the label was crooked which is strange for a big pharma company like novo nordisk


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

all seems spot on to me, and loads using it round this end. Ive heard the reason theres so many floating around but will let a more in the know person give the details as i only know half the story


----------



## fishface (Feb 12, 2010)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Is anyone using these simplex?


got same simplex from this company and its very painful to jab, also packaging is slightly diff to the usual simplexx i'v been using, i'd suspect it was fake but the sides are the same, also whats the manufacturing date on these? isn't 12/2010 by any chance is it??? anyone else had any probs with injection pain using this?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

yeah same date as you say. This batch has been stolen hence why its never been released and there so much at the minute. Have had it on a very good source that its all bang on simplexx gh so nothing to worry about , get stocked up is my advice thats what im doing


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i used the thai ones also seemed very good and to be honest they smell different to the uk ones that are around.. the thai ones have like an insulin smell to them which also humatrope and genotrope smell the same but the uk ones have more of like a medi swab smell... not that smell makes a product good or not but thats just from my experience... :confused1:

get intouch with the company direct and see if they had a load stolen...lol... :whistling:

steve


----------



## fishface (Feb 12, 2010)

lol the thought had crossed my mind, but cud get bit tricky tryin to explain how i got them, suppose the proof will b in the pudding, just hope its not slin an i end up lookin like one!!!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

They deffo feel like proper Gh anyway, fat melting off and usual sides so deffo spot on for me


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone else using this yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paul how long have you been using it?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

6 weeks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

paul did you notice on your box it says 10mg but on the insert it says 15mg?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that not just 1ml=10mg

and the 1.5ml=15mg

It does say 15mg on the green part of the box as well?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Paul,

Little chris is correct, the 10mg you are referring to is per ml, so 1.5ml = 15mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea just realised my bad


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

No worries Paul. Have you seen this particular Simplex then bud?


----------

